# 2017 Maxima. Audio switches to USB stick when car is started.



## rgs---9200 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have USB sticks in both the USB 1 and 2 slots in my 2017 Maxima.
Even if I am listening to another audio source (like Sirius/XM) when I shut off the car, the car always starts playing from the USB stick last played whenever the car is restarted later. (Actually, this happens after the car has been shut off for several hours.)

I would like the car to remember what source I was using when I shut it off, and not just go right to the USB stick.
Thanks.


----------

